# Cargadores o fuentes en paralelo ?



## sergiobianchi (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola gente, es posible colocar dos fuentes simétricas e idénticas en paralelo ? Se deberían colocar algunas resistencias o bobinas equalizadoras ?
Las fuentes son de +- 35V 1.5 A para conseguir la misma tensión pero mas corriente, gracias.


----------



## ciri (Nov 1, 2007)

No es la mejor solución.

Pero con MUCHO cuidado se puede llegar a hacer, colocando de por medio alguna pequeña resistencia por lo menos.

pero CUIDADO!:

Las fuentes siempre tienen que mantener el mismo valor de tensión de salida!.

Por lo que no es recomendarle que sean regulables.

Se podría armar un buen corto circuito. y de los buenos.


----------



## sergiobianchi (Nov 2, 2007)

ok gracias ciri
las fuentes son comunes e identicas no regulables, son para un amplificador que por cuestiones de tamaño decidi colocar dos transformadores mas pequeños


----------



## ciri (Nov 2, 2007)

No de nada. 

Claro, yo estoy con algo similar, tengo que aumentar la corriente de una fuente, pero tengo dos transformadores chicos .


----------



## sergiobianchi (Nov 3, 2007)

justamente ese es mi mismo casolos transformadores que compre son chicos en corriente y de tamaño, voy a colocar los dos en paralelo para subir la corriente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2007)

sergiobianchi dijo:
			
		

> justamente ese es mi mismo casolos transformadores que compre son chicos en corriente y de tamaño, voy a colocar los dos en paralelo para subir la corriente.



Y sabes como hacerlo ?

Si la respuesta es NO
Alimentas tus transformadores con la tension correspondiente
Puenteas pata 1 de transformador 1 con pata 1 de transformador 2.
Mides con multimetro entre Pata 2 de transformador1 y pata 2 de transformador 2
Si obtienes 0 VCA o algo parecido, se pueden puentar (Poner en paralelo)
Si obtienes un valor alto de tension 20VCA (Por ejemplo) tienes invertida la fase de uno de los transformador respecto al otro, hay que cambiar la salida de uno de los transformadores (La salida 2 sera ahora 1 y la que antes era 1 ahora sera 2), repites el procedimiento.

Si tu sabias como poner los transformadores en paralelo, has de cuenta que no escribi nada !


----------



## ciri (Nov 3, 2007)

Yo lo sabia, pero nunca que había puesto a pensar en eso, de medirlos.

Ahora que lo pienso de nuevo!. no se como pensaba conectarlos. :s


----------



## sergiobianchi (Nov 7, 2007)

gente muchas gracias por las molestias.
no lo habia pensado, gracias por haberme ahorrado un disgusto
jajaja


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 30, 2007)

Había un compañero que decía:

"No es aconsejable poner en paralelo transformadores porque siempre hay diferencia de tensión en sus secundarios, por lo tanto hay corriente que circulará entre ellos innecesariamente, sobrecalentando los transformadores y desperdiciando potencia."

y en este tema fogonazo dice que se podría, 

yo saco en definitiva que se pueden poner en paralelo atendiendo a lo que dice fogonazo y teniendo en cuenta que las tensiones de los transformadores sean casi las mismas, es decir que si hay una diferencia de por ejemplo 1 voltio pues que no pasaría nada no? sol ose calentaría un transformador un poquito pero despreciable, gracias.

Es porque yo quiero hacer una fuente de alimentación de 17 voltios y 3 amperios usando dos transformadores de 12 voltios (sin rectifcar) y 1,5 Amperios cada uno. ¿Podría si las tensiones son casi identicas no?

Feliz año nuevo, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2007)

No le hagas caso a Fogonazo, con esto de las fiestas anda tomando por demas y dice cualquier tonteria.

1 Volt de diferencia es un poco demasiado.

Una apreciacion que habia olvidado, cuando se ha realizado el precedimiento de verificar la face de los transformadores hay que recordar que luego *NO SE PODRA* ni dar vuelta los cables del secundario *NI LOS DEL PRIMARIO*, ya que cualquier cambio de un bobinado respecto al otro puede traer aparejado un bonito y oloroso cortocircuito de transformadores.

siteb2002: Para tu caso en particular, efectua la prueba que comente antes y verifica, si te queda entre bobinados una tension < 1VCA, (Cuanto menos tension mejor), si consigues esos valores, desconecta, puentea las salidas y vuelve a conectar la alimentacion, verifica:
Ruido, si escuchoas que el o lo transformadores sumban o vibran, algo anda mal
Si no se escucha nada raron dejalos funcionar en vacio y ve controlando si se calientan demasiado, demasiado significa que no puedes dejar la mano puesta sobre ellos porque te quema (Esos son unos 70º)

3 Consejos mas: No te quemes, No te electrocutes y disfruta del 2008

Saludos


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 31, 2007)

Gracias amigo ya probaré cuando tenga un poco de tiempo.

Mira, haber si me puedes contestar a lapregunta que hago en mi otro topic, se lo agradecería mucho, la dirección es la siguiente: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/84007/

Muchas gracias a tod@s


----------



## pepechip (Dic 31, 2007)

si no te quieres complicar la vida, tambien puedes ponerlas en paralelo despues de haberlo pasado por el puente de diodos.

Felices fiestas.


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> si no te quieres complicar la vida, tambien puedes ponerlas en paralelo despues de haberlo pasado por el puente de diodos.
> 
> Felices fiestas.



Si pero no debes olvidar de la caída de 1,5v.. del puente..


----------



## vladimoc (Sep 11, 2011)

Tengo una duda, algo principiante
tengo una tarea que tiene 2 fuentes de corriente en paralelo y me gustaria saber si se pueden sumar o tienen que estar en serie para poder hacerlo
gracias


----------



## sicorax (Sep 11, 2011)

segun la ley de nodos: "la suma de las corrientes de un nodo es igual a 0" o lo que viene a ser, la suma de las corrientes de entrada es igual a la suma de las corrientes de salida, por lo que si conectas tus 2 fuentes en paralelo tienes 2 entradas de corriente por lo que la salida es la suma de estas


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Sep 11, 2011)

Concuerdo totalmente con el mensaje anterior!!


----------



## jol45 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hola
        Si al estar en paralelo sus corrientes se suman.
Pero en la practica es dificil. porque ambas fuentes deben entregar *exactamente* el mismo voltaje, cosa muy dificil de lograr, por lo tanto una de las fuentes entregara mas corriente que la otra.
Si observas las baterias en vehiculos nunca las ponen en paralelo, si, necesitan mas capacidad se pone una bateria mas grande.
Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 11, 2011)

> Hola
> Si al estar en paralelo sus corrientes se suman.
> Pero en la practica es dificil. porque ambas fuentes deben entregar exactamente el mismo voltaje, cosa muy dificil de lograr, por lo tanto una de las fuentes entregara mas corriente que la otra.
> Si observas las baterias en vehiculos nunca las ponen en paralelo, si, necesitan mas capacidad se pone una bateria mas grande.
> Saludos



Ojo que él habla de fuente de *corriente*, no de tensión.


----------



## jol45 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola.
      cosmefulanito04, Tenes razon, Me desvie por el lado practico, de las fuentes de poder.
Y si es una tarea probalblemente se trata de fuentes de corriente teoricas, donde la corriente se sumara sin la problematica de lo que susede en la realidad.

Saludos


----------



## trokena (Sep 13, 2011)

Podrian poner un diagrama esquematico del tema en cuestion es que no logro comprender bien.


----------



## sicorax (Sep 13, 2011)

Busca en google "kirchhoff ley de los nodos" y ya en las primeras paginas esta explicado con esquemas y todo sobre esto


----------



## anvega (Oct 22, 2012)

Buenas, mi pregunta es sencilla: ¿Se puede colocar dos cargadores de baterías en paralelo si son exactamente iguales? 
Tengo una batería de 12v y 200Ah y dos cargadores de 12V y 4A. ¿Si pongo los dos cargadores en paralelo podría conseguir hasta 8A para cargar la batería? 
Tengo entendido que hay que hacer un circuito para proteger ambos cargadores con un par de diodos. ¿Esto es cierto? ¿Alguien sabe como es? Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2012)

Si los cargadores son de 12V no cargarás una batería de 12V, necesitarás mas tensión.
En principio puede valer un diodo en serie con cada fuente para evitar que la mas fuerte meta corriente a la otra, el problema es que en el diodo caen 0,6 o 0,7V entonces tus fuentes van a ser de 11,4V y si ya te faltaba tensión ahora te va a faltar mas.
Si los cargadores son "pataterillos" osea un trafo, un puente y un condensador entonces seguramente valdrán ya que darán algo mas de tensión con poca carga y además no te harán falta los diodos. Si tiene la salida estabilizada a 12V no valdrán.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 22, 2012)

Tengo mis dudas que la batería sea de 200 Ah. ¿Podes aportar alguno(s) de estos otros datos de la batería?:
Foto, dimensiones, peso, marca y modelo, link al datasheet.

Si fuera cierto que es de 200 Ah, tendría el volumen y peso de 4 o 5 baterías comunes de automóvil.


----------



## Xfreak (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola,
estoy montando un pequeño sistema que activa un rele a 12V 1A.
La activacion es mediante dos sistemas que me generan cada uno esos 12V 1A.
Cuando se activa una de las fuentes, la otra no se activa, aunque podrian llegar a coincidir en algun momento por mal uso.
Me preguntaba si no necesitare algun tipo de proteccion delante de las fuentes ? O alguna manera de llevar esto a buen puerto


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2013)

Es raro el sistema, si.
Pues depende de las fuentes, igual se pelean una con la otra. Lo normal sería poner al menos un diodo a la salida de cada una para que una no le inyecte energía a la otra y viceversa.


----------



## Xfreak (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Si, es un poco peculiar el sistema.
Digamos que se podria asemejar a tener dos botones independientes que , al ser pulsados, me generan tension cada uno durante varios segundos sobre el rele, que a su vez activa una salida.

Mi primera idea habia sido el diodo como comentas pero estoy bastante perdido en ese tema. ¿ Me recomendarias alguno en especial y en que tipo de configuracion ?
Un saludo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 22, 2013)

Amigo, sube el esquema como lo implementas, puede que haya mejores alternativas.


----------



## Xfreak (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola, el esquema se asemejaria a esto.
Es una cosa muy simple. Pero me preocupa dañar las fuentes ya que van dentro de unos aparatos bastante caros.
El problema es que son dos fuentes internas y no se pueden "unificar" simplificando el diseño con una sola fuente.

Yo realmente no puedo modificar el diseño, unicamente podre modificar lo que hay "en medio"


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 25, 2013)

como nuestro compañero Scooter dice


----------



## Xfreak (Feb 25, 2013)

Muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia de dibujarlo.

Crees que con unos 1N4004 podria ir bien o que parametros considerarias mas necesarios para hacer mi eleccion de los diodos?


----------



## fjdaniel (Feb 25, 2013)

Pues el 1N4004 te aguanta 1A, asi que ese lo puedes poner sin problemas


----------



## Tembuto (Ene 19, 2015)

Tengo varios cargadores de celular de 5v de diferentes marcas y amperaje, mi duda es si podria conectar las salidas en paralelo y de esta forma obtener mas amperaje (por ej 500mAh + 800mAh = 1300mAh)

Revisando en google me encontre con que podria hacer esto uniendo los negativos y en la salida de cada positivo poner un diodo (para que los cargadores no interaccionen o algo asi), pero tambien que con los diodos iba a tener una bajada de tension.

Espero que puedan ayudarme, hago esto como hobbie y mis conocimientos son algo limitados. Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2015)

La respuesta es que no  , pero , y siempre hay un pero , si son de voltajes bastante parecidos podés *intentar* unirlos con díodos Schottky (los de más baja caida) + una resistencia de 0,33 en cada uno.

Yo una vez puse como emergencia , dos que daban cómo unos 7 V , en paralelo directamente , alimentando el Router y _andó    _

Bienvenido !


----------



## Tembuto (Ene 19, 2015)

Mi idea era llegar a unos 5v y 2A o 2.5A reciclando los cargadores de 5v que tenia tirados por la casa, pero supongo que de esta forma no podria obtener una fuente fiable y con poco ruido, no?

De que forma tendria que usar los diodos que mencionaste? Hay alguna otra forma en la que pueda lograr esto? Sigo con la idea del reciclaje, pero si no tengo opcion voy a comprar directamente una con el amperaje que necesito, aunque preferiria complicarme, quemarme la cabeza y aprovechar el proceso de aprendizaje! jaja

Gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2015)

Ummm , 2 A me parece medio lejano. Si fueran 5 fuentes idénticas sería otro cantar.

Como dijiste , se unirían todas las masas y en todos los positivos un Schottky + resistencia de 0,33 Ohms 1 Watt y luego los juntas todos.

El riesgo es que si no son idénticas empiecen a protejerse y desconectarse


----------



## Tembuto (Ene 19, 2015)

Mmm supongo que me voy comprar directamente la fuente que necesito, no quiero arriesgarme a quemar los componentes que pensaba alimentar.

Como ultima duda y suponiendo que fueran todas las fuentes iguales, el proceso seria el mismo? Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2015)

Si


----------



## stevenson (Oct 31, 2015)

Interesante la idea, yo estoy pensando hacer lo mismo con dos cargadores idénticos para alimentar un raspberry pi, existe riesgo de quemarlo? si son idénticas es posible ?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2015)

Posible es pero que funcione bien y de forma fiable es otra cosa


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2015)

stevenson dijo:


> Interesante la idea, yo estoy pensando hacer lo mismo con dos cargadores idénticos para alimentar un raspberry pi, existe riesgo de quemarlo? si son idénticas es posible ?



  ​


----------



## José Rivero (Oct 31, 2015)

yo preferiría usar una fuente de CPU


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2015)

El 0roblema es que esa fuente ocupa como cuatro veces o más el volumen de una rPI. Es como matar moscas a cañonazos


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 2, 2019)

Hola a todos.
Refloto el tema este con una consulta relacionada a este tema.

Necesito alimentar un TV con 12V - 2.6A y poseo tres fuentes de 12V - 1.25A.
Quiero conectar estas fuentes en paralelo. Y necesito saber de que modo hacerlo.

¿Debo usar un diodo o resistencia por cada salida?

Realmente esto nunca antes lo hice


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 2, 2019)

si son fuentes conmutada, switching y lo ideal sería que las fuentes fueran idénticas o en su defecto casi exactas en sus características para un transformador de nucleo laminadosería más conveniente otro tipo de conexión.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 2, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> Solo si son fuentes conmutada, switching y que las fuentes fueran idénticas o en su defecto casi exactas en sus características



Sí. Son tres fuentes switching idénticas. Aquí la imagen: Fuentes Switching 12v 1,25amp 1.25a Tira Led Camara Cctv 220 - $ 100,00

Pregunto: ¿Debo poner algún elemento en cada salida, o no es necesario nada allí?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 2, 2019)

no cómo las 3 son idénticas las diferencias de potencial serían despreciables solo armarlo como en el diagrama y si gustas opcional mente un fusible a cada una de las salidas de un poco más de su máxima corriente específicada saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Las mediste a las tres en vació ?


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 3, 2019)

No las medí en vacío... solamente hice una prueba rápida antes de realizar la pregunta aquí. Conecté las fuentes en paralelo al TV y sin ningún elemento adicional. El Tv encendió y funcionó todo normal durante un breve tiempo. Pero para estar seguro quise escuchar opiniones de como realizar correctamente esta conexión.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2019)

Si miden todas idénticas no habría problemas en ponerle resistencias de 0,22 para dejarlo mas prolijo 

Si hay algunos mV de diferencia se podría compensar variando esas resistencias (0,33 o 0,47)


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 3, 2019)

los propios diodos ya producen una caída de tensión disminuyendo las diferencias entre las fuentes por lo cual no sería necesario pero igual si quieres ponerlas resistencias en lugar de diodos no vendrían nada mal pero e aquí unos datos sobre la ventaja de usar diodos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2019)

O pueden ir ambos , o ninguno 

Esas viejas fuentecitas de cargadores de celular de entre 4,5 y 9,5 V las he puesto de hasta 3 en paralelo toda una noche alimentando 1 A y tenían tensiones de 4,5 , de 6,3 y de 6,7 y nada pasó  Juro solemnemente que no lo volveré a hacer 



Oculto:  Juramento


----------



## Anonny (Abr 3, 2019)

Hola, tengo una duda quiero conectar dos fuentes en paralelo una de 10 w y otra de 15 w es pasa alimentar un led quiero poder usarlo a 15 w usando solo una fuente o a 25w usando las dos la idea es desconectar la fuente de 10 w de la corriente alterna pero dejarlo enchufado al led hay algun tipo de problema con esto? Como por ejemplo que la fuente de 15w pierda potencia o eficiencia por esta conectada a la de 10 w en paralelo mientras esta apagada ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2019)

Fuentes de tensión constante o de corriente constante ?


----------



## Anonny (Abr 3, 2019)

Dejo una imagen, el voltaje es variable pero automatico no se como funciona exactamente pero eso de que puede detectar el voltaje de forma automatica seria bueno para que estando en paralelo se equilibren?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2019)

La teoría dice que la corriente de las fuentes de corriente en paralelo es su suma . . .  ¿No se te ocurrió consultar dónde las compraste  , o al fabricante , si se pueden dañar ?


----------



## Anonny (Abr 4, 2019)

Envié email al fabricante pero sin respuesta..
Por eso pensé que aquí me podrían ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2019)

Si si , el tema es que existe el riesgo de que alguna de las dos se queme . . .


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 4, 2019)

El tema esta en que conectar en paralelo dos fuentes de diferente potencia en si es algo riesgoso, si por el contrario ambas fuentes fueran identicas se podria hacer sin mayor problema, esto en el caso de ser fuentes lineales.

Para el caso puntual de drivers para led la cosa se complica, dado que asi fueran iguales la frecuencia de conmutacion de las dos puede ser diferente y en algun momento de swithcheo una le puede estar inyectando voltaje a la otra por el circuito del cold (secundario) yo realice las mismas pruebas con dos drivers iguales de 12VDC @ 1,25A y funcionaron bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2019)

Salvo el viejo truco del díodo en serie con la salida de cada una . . .


----------



## Anonny (Abr 4, 2019)

Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo, y saben por casualidad si al usar el diodo se perdería eficiencia? El diodo consume energía ? Y el diodo que va solo en el positivo ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2019)

Sólo va en serie con el positivo de cada fuente (cada ánodo al positivo de cada fuente y ambos cátodos unidos al led)  , la energía disipada-desperdiciada en él es despreciable , en Watts sería la corriente que lo atraviesa multiplicada por 1 Volt.


----------



## Anonny (Abr 4, 2019)

A entonces con un diodo seria seguro ? Sin importar los amperios de cada una


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 4, 2019)

Anonny dijo:


> A entonces con un diodo seria seguro ? Sin importar los amperios de cada una


Seguro seria si ambas fueran del mismo amperaje, fuentes con amperaje distinto no se deben poner en paralelo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2019)

Dado que el fabricante omite informar y nosotros no podemos asegurar que nada malo ocurra , queda en vos elegir si correr el riesgo o no . . . un díodo en cada salida aísla en teoría una fuente de la otra y mejoraría la situación . . .  pero nosotros no damos ninguna garantía.

Saludos !


----------



## peperc (Abr 4, 2019)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Seguro seria si ambas fueran del mismo amperaje, fuentes con amperaje distinto no se deben poner en paralelo



en verdad no se que les pasa a las fuentes swiching  si se les carg aun poco de mas.
¿ sera como las lineales que les cae la tension ??
si asi fuese entonces no importaria que sean de distinto amperaje, pero si importaria si fuesen de distinta tension de salida.
no lo digo para peleartelo, si me gustaria analizarlo a ver si estoy errado o no.

un saludo


----------



## Tecno logia (Oct 29, 2022)

Alto capos la gente del foro, estoy trabajando un proyecto con el mismo problema y había pensado poner cargadores de teléfono en paralelo para tener una tensión nominal de 5v pero una corriente más alta especialmente debido a que estoy trabajando con motores pequeños, y leyendo gran parte de los comentarios eh llegado a una conclusión que no sé si este bien pero ahí va:
No es recomendable pero es posible, en caso de querer evitar un daño a las fuentes se deben poner diodos para protegerlos lo cual en el peor de los casos dañaria el diodo pero nos podría permitir la operación de poner en paralelo varias fuentes sin correr muchos riesgos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 29, 2022)

No entiendo por qué preguntas lo que acabas de leer; si lo acabas de leer. Pues eso.

Prueba, y si se queman es que no era buena idea...

Busca en el foro un poco mas, de alimentación de motores etc se ha hablado para aburrir.


----------

